# Ordinance Officer Kathy Ann Cox



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Ordinance Officer Kathy Ann Cox 
*Gordon County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, August 21, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 30 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 21, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Ordinance Officer Cathy Cox was killed when her department truck was struck head-on by an armored car on Highway 136. The armored car swerved into her lane while attempting to avoid striking a car that had stopped in front of it.

Officer Cox's truck and the armored car were both engulfed in flames as a result of the crash.

Officer Cox had served in law enforcement for 30 years and was a volunteer member of the Nicklesville Department of the Gordon County Fire Department. She is survived by her husband, two daughters, son, mother, brother, and two grandchildren.
Agency Contact Information
Gordon County Sheriff's Office
101 Piedmont Avenue
Calhoun, GA 30701

Phone: (706) 629-1245

_*Please contact the Gordon County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Cox. Thank you for your dedication and service to your community and family. May God offer comfort and understanding to your family and friends in this, their hour of need. Serve St Michael well and watch over the brethren.


----------

